# Dexter 3rd Bath! My Experience



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

2nd Bath was in a bathtub with two containers, a few weeks ago....I was a nervous wreak and wet. The bathtub is too low for me and my poor muscles, I think this was why I was putting off the 3rd bath for so long...

So today was the day! Midmorning...Dexter resting.....Took Dexter outside to potty prior to bath too.

3rd Bath.....in the kitchen on counter with one container.

Everything was ready and waiting prior to bath.....container filled with nice warm water, shampoo ready with cap off, towels ready (extras are always helpful), extra towel on me, drying area ready (brush in place, dryer in place, light on, treats present, overhead leash ready with collar attached.

I think I got everything ready......I held Dexter and wet my fingers and wet Dexter's face some, while talking calmly.

Then I put Dexter into the water.

Dexter was much calmer compared to the 2nd bath, I believe because he could get closer to me and as with everything....everything gets easier the more a task is done. 

Shampoo/rinse in kitchen...slow going, talking calmly and telling him he was a good boy. Washed Dexter's face really good. Man! Does Dexter have a lot of hair! A lot of the rinsing was done in the container. Next step in the sink with a towel at the bottom, I used the sprayer with nice warm water to finish up the rinsing.

Mind you.....Dexter is always in the bathroom when I am taking a shower, so he knows the sound of water/shower. I put my fingers outside the shower so he can lick when he checks on me. 

Mind you....that Dexter has been stroked/massaged/touched so much since we got him. 

Mind you....Dexter is a VELCO dog. It does not matter if he is sleeping, he will wake up and follow me everywhere I go.

Anyway....Bath done....onto the drying. I dried Dexter as much as I could with a towel in the sink with a towel, I was hoping he was going to shake, so I could catch a lot of the water, but, Dexter did not shake out any water. 

Gathered up Dexter in a towel and off we go....I do not have a grooming table yet......., so I had to use the top of the washing machine (covered with a small rug and padded towel. Dryer positioned overhead (high/warm) bought this dryer because it was NOT a high pitched LOUD sound. It is a human dryer, so I am very careful when using this dryer. 

I am constantly touching Dexter while being dried to speed up drying. I did leash him up to the overhead shelf, which help some, but I still had to put Dexter into position under the dryer. You could barely feel the warmth when the dryer hit Dexter, I am thinking the speed of the blowing is drying Dexter.

Brushing to speed the drying worked well. Dexter was much better this time with brushing while being dried. I treated a few times. Dexter stayed very close to me when drying, so I had to basically get him dry one side at a time. 

Praising and talking calmly throughout the entire drying process sped things along. I could not believe how much calmer Dexter was with this bath.

Once completely dry and brushed, Dexter received his special treat (a curly tendon thing). The thing about his special treat.....I had the treat in sight and tried to give the treat to Dexter while drying and Dexter had no interest in this treat at all. 

Snapped a few pictures when Dexter was completely dried.....then the batteries on the camera died! 

So, next time....make sure that I have a new set of batteries for the camera!

Dexter is still chewing on that curly thing, not sure if I will be able to get it back! 

I am still going to have to fight with him with the nails today...I better have the treats ready! I will see how the trimming goes....it may be one paw today and another paw tomorrow. The nails have to be done. 

My experience, my first Hav pup. Dexter is now 4 months old and I have given only 3 baths (we have had Dexter 2 months now). 

We went outside after Dexter "chewed his treat for a good while." Now, was my chance to remove and make the treat disappear. 

Oh! Once inside and special treat not being chewed on....Dexter was interested in my lap again. I have to tell you this.....Dexter is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo soft! And, his face looks so much cleaner.

I hope this information has help some new Hav owners. I have gained more confidence with bathing, and the blow drying is getting faster now. Dexter is calmer, so I am thinking the next bath will be better.

Linda


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that the process went much better for you this time around. I was just wondering, do you have someone who could wash/clip Dexter with you? My bf and I always wash and clip Mochi's nails together and the process is so much faster and easier. I've never had any problems with washing Mochi while my bf holds her in the sink. Or when he holds her while I clip the nails. I couldn't imagine doing it all by myself though!

Mochi has been home for about 6 weeks now and she's had about 1 bath a week. Sound like I'm overdoing the baths :X


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Linda, let me tell you, you must be one of the cutest, posting members :baby: I'm sure publishing your experience in such great detail will help other newbies too, great job. I'm sure that Dexter is much calmer, because 1. he's bonded more with you and therefore trusts you and 2. is starting to understand nothing evil is happening, 3. there's no escaping this and 4.YOU are more confident and experienced. 

As for the nails, Pablo, like most dogs, HATED to get his nails clipped, he would scream, run and hide when I just pulled the clippers out of the cabinet. But I was persistent. I cut his nails about 1x/week each time only 1-2 mm. He would squirm and pant and I would sweat like crazy (I'm normally not a sweater, but I was stressed out). 
I tried clipping the nails on my lap, on the washer, on a table top grooming table, etc. without success.
Now, all of a sudden, I can clip his nails by 'sitting' on top of him on the slippery bathroom floor where he can't escape. By sitting I really only mean the position, my weight is not really on Pablo, LOL. I also decided to wear shorts & a light top to keep me from getting hot. Well, for the last 4 times (ca. 1x/month about 3-4 mm) he has only sat there looking all bored and kissing me every few seconds. He even laid down at some point as I was clipping, letting me hold his paw up to continue. I think he finally got the point. So hang in there!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Linda, I am laughing with you, not at you but I had a very good chuckle. Only because we have the same bathing experiences. They get done but they are not pleasant. I just had a major butt washing to do (Evye) and I can almost ditto you and all we did was wash a poopy butt. Good job done !!! Now you both can take a well deserved nap.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:whoo:

I reread my post! Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, that was a long post! 

When I read that you sat on your dog to clip his nails, I was laughing so hard! Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, she didn't say that! Mmmmmmmmmmmm maybe that will work with Dexter! 

Yea! I am a nervous wreak inside when it comes to clipping the nails. I only got two, I think yesterday....it might of been one! I will get the nail prepared with the hair pulled back and the clipper in hand and Dexter moves! :frusty:

All that work I just put in and Dexter moves! :fencing:

I will be waiting for my dh to get home today and we will try a few nails tonight. 

I am getting better with Dexter all the time and Dexter is getting so much better with bathing/grooming/drying. I even clean the ears, no problem! I play with Dexter's face to get the hair out of his eyes, no problem. Dexter likes me! 

But, when it comes to trimming Dexter's nails, that is another story. :frusty:

The Vet clipped the nails the last time and you would think someone was killing this pup behind closed doors! The nails will get done!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Almost 5 month Bath!*

 I do not remember what number this is for Dexter. This bath was sooooooooooooooooooooooo much easier.

I bathed Dexter is the kitchen sink with his middle over the divider part of the sink with a towel at the bottom.

I bathed longer so the shampoo could sit on Dexter for awhile, then we rinsed.

Also did the nails too! Dh held Dexter in the towel and I was finished with Dexter's nails in less than 3 minutes! :whoo:

I am going to have to resize a picture to get one on here....I am always forgetting where I have to go to resize.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Horray Linda. You are becoming quite the pro. I haven't even attempted nail trims. I have filed them with an emory board after my vet clipped them. 

Can't wait for you to post your picture of Dexter.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter Picture*

Bathing is soooooooooooooooo much easier! Nail clipping is getting easier. Dexter is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo soft when he is clean!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh....what a sweet little boy...and so handsome. Dexter has definitely grown since his last picture. He kept his little white patch on top of his head. Bentley has less white on the top of his head every time I blink. Big XOXOXO to Dexter.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter lost almost all the white in the middle of his face, but keep the top, which I love because I want the white coming off to the sides.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sharlene, 

Who cuts your pups nails? I know you had the groomer do the last one, those nails will get pretty long.


----------

